# Beginner keeping Eurycantha Calcarata - advice?



## noirist (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all.

I've just bought a large terrarium to house some Eurycantha Calcarata stick insects, as I have wanted them for quite a while now.

I was wondering if anyone here could give me advice or show me pics of their set-ups. Tell me what substrate they use, etc.

I have been reading the following webpages, but any personal tips or advice is much appreciated. (I am a complete newbie here!)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-eurycantha-calcarata-giant-spiny-stick.html

Eurycantha calcarata - New Guinea Spiny Stick Insect | Keeping Insects

phasmatodea.com - The correct climate

New Guinea Spiny Stick Insect - Eurycantha calcarata

I have someone local who will be selling me some nymphs (hopefully) in the next few weeks or so.

Thanks.


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

couldnt help noticing no one posted on here i have had stick insects when i was younger but i dont now so i cant post any pics. at the zoo i do work ex at they have a massive screen enclosure full of them. they have compost or top soil at the bottom and they just fill it with brambles replace them when they go bad. they breed like mad so watch for that, you can use them for live food if you do get too many and you have a hungry lizard or something.


----------

